# Pro Street 1970 Pontiac GTO - Gleaming Tower Of Power



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Pro Street 1970 Pontiac GTO - Gleaming Tower Of Power*










*Overcoming A Trailer Tragedy and Satisfying the Desire to Be Different with a Double-blown '70 Pro-Street GTO* 
By Thomas A. DeMauro 

Photography: Thomas A. DeMauro 
*High Performance Pontiac Magazine, February 2007*​

Owner Bill Bolin tells HPP, "I like my 1970 GTO because it stands out in a crowd of other Pontiacs and Pro Street cars." This is possibly the understatement of the year. With two blowers stacked one on top of the other, huge-by-large rear meats, and a hallucination-inducing hue, this GTO attracts curiosity seekers like children to an ice cream truck. The buzz on the Internet was intense before the Pontiac was even complete.
Bill and his wife, Christine, aren't strangers to Pro Street Pontiacs, having built a '68 Firebird from 2001 to 2003. In fact, it was while searching for parts for his Firebird that he found the GTO on an online auction four years ago. "It was originally built into a Pro Street car from 1987 to 1989," the resident of Shady Side, Maryland, recalls. "The previous owner drove it until 1991 and then parked it in a barn for 12 years, which took its toll."

*Click here to visit High Performance Pontiac for more pictures and the rest of the story*​


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a hot wheels GTO that looks like that.:willy: :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

That's easily the stupidest thing I've seen all day...and I work in Los Angeles.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

That guy has to drive like Ace Ventura.


----------



## 66gto (Dec 21, 2006)

once again very helpful replies!!!


----------



## mot76 (Jan 25, 2007)

Unless I missed it, what is the HP of this monster?
I think he did a terrific job on it!


----------



## Icarus (Jan 26, 2007)

mot76 said:


> Unless I missed it, what is the HP of this monster?
> I think he did a terrific job on it!


I couldn't find the hp mentioned in the article either.
At least he knows that the 2nd blower makes things worse than better for racing. But hey, for shows and stuff it gets people interested.


----------



## amilauduwerella (Apr 9, 2009)

YouTube - One Bad 1970 GTO


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Didn't Bill wreck his truck on the way to a show with that car in the trailer and it got totalled? I swear I was at the show he was coming to and it was the big buzz of the day.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

yes the car did get damaged but couple of years ago now it is ok.Fun to drive always seems to draw a crowd.


----------



## SikGoat (Apr 9, 2009)

Bill traded the car 3 months ago. Said he is done with the show cars and wants to go to back racing.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Did bill end up witht he cuda that he looked at?When we were down the beach he told me about a cuda that someone wanted to trade him for his car.


----------



## SikGoat (Apr 9, 2009)

No he got a 2002 camaro 7 second car with spare motor and a enclosed trailer for it.
He plans on selling the car and the spare motor and get his Lemonster back


----------



## 7secjudge (Apr 1, 2009)

impressive 69 gto you have sikgoat, where abouts do you race ???
maybe sometime we can meet up for a match race.
for fun or what ever what engine combo do you run ???


----------



## SikGoat (Apr 9, 2009)

Mostly the Maryland tracks ...M.I.R.,Capitol,Cecil co. and so on. We will be at Richmond and Norwalk.
Sure would like to match race for fun.
Enigine combo is: Pontiac 537 CI. with a fogger and a TH400

Making some progress with it. Went back to the track today Car ran a 8.52 160MPH with a 1.23 60FT. We're gettin there little by little. Heres a video of the pass 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhTdiP_9c88


----------



## 7secjudge (Apr 1, 2009)

very impressive sikgoat reminds me when the days i was running nos best et i ever got out of it was a 8.39 with a 540 cid /t400 and 60' were 1.23 also how much does she weigh?
heres some video of our gto and our first pass into the 7's.
now were gettin 60' at 1.17 @ 3350lbs.
best et to date with the old chassis was a [email protected] with a converter slipping @ 24%
chassis is getting redone right now we have a vanishing point racecars chassis right now pro mod chassis.


----------



## SikGoat (Apr 9, 2009)

She weighs 3650 with driver 
What motor is in yours


----------



## 7secjudge (Apr 1, 2009)

mines a based on a bbc 540 cid blown injected on alcohol making 1732 hp @ 20 % over driven very light tune up 
our new engine is a BAE stage 6 526 hemi pro mod engine 
with a 14-71 dmpe blower (modified kabelco) with a carbon hat


----------

